# Question re Tesco vouchers and tunnel booking



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Tunnel tickets, quoted online today, for our preferred dates next year are £66 each way. 

Are the prices the same when you book by phone- as I understand we have to do if we use Tesco vouchers ? I'd be really cross if I phone to discover that the £66 quote is only available on the internet and prices via phone are much more.

G


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

I've only booked using Tesco vouchers twice but both times I looked up the price prior to phoning and each time the price was the same.

Jan


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I've always checked the price on line and have it up on screen when I phone Eurotunnel, tell them I'm using Tesco vouchers, and the price has always been the same. They you give most of the reference no and then when they've received your vouchers they send an e-mail with the full reference no on it.

HTH.

Denise


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

price is the same as internet I usually have the screen up when I phone so I can see what prices and times I want......

Val


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi grizzly

yes, I do the same as Denise and have the on line version in view at the time I call. In busy periods it might be possible that things could change quickly, but should be ok most of the time.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you everyone. That's most reassuring. I'll go ahead and get my Tesco vouchers exchanged.

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

as above and no problems. An enjoyable experiance especially when its free.

Dave p


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Experience, much the same as everybody else ie same price on screen and when booked by phone and paid for with Tesco vouchers.

And very good service too.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We have just booked a trip through the tunnel and the price on the website was the price when we telephoned and paid using our Eurotunnel vouchers.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

G,

You can only use the Tesco vouchers by phone, but you do get the prices quoted on-line


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Don't forget the new maths....

Rubbish + Tesco = Clubcard points

See my blog page for details how to do it

Every little helps!

Russell


----------

